# looking for pictures of these ships please.



## gary meredith (Mar 10, 2006)

ss bellerby 186073
daltonhall 168926
ss evagoras 160232
mv fleetwing 186955
ss holmbury 
landspride 167069
ss ledbury
ss malmesbury 168556
ss mountpark 181223
paraguay 169947
rembrandt 168048
sheridan 180515
sugar refiner


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo of Sugar Refiner on http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/sugar3.html


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Photo of Paraguay on http://www.mowbars.plus.com


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Photo of MountPark built 1946 here:

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=5073

Rgds


----------



## Tom Logan (Sep 18, 2006)

No photos, I'm afraid, but I was 3rd. mate on Landspride May-July 1953, one trip joined Barrow, Freetown for iron ore, discharged at Ford's Dagenham. It was a fill-in during the summer break when I was studying for 2nd.mate. I have sailed on more comfortable ships!


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Are these the correct ships?

Holmbury and Sugar Refiner

see also;

http://shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7355&highlight=holmbury


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Malmesbury:

http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/memories/malmesbury1942.htm


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

is this the correct Sheridan?


----------



## shipartist (Oct 16, 2006)

rembrandt 168048 sounds like it might make a good painting...hmmmm.....I could tell everyone I have a rembrandt! 'who painted that rembrandt?' 'no, I did...' possibilities are endless...


----------



## gary meredith (Mar 10, 2006)

Many Thanks for all your help!


----------

